# Bubbles Bubbles no Bubbles



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Well i have had my betta for prolly around a month now and he still hasnt made any bubble nests. He is in a 10 gal tank, its cycled and has no ammonia and hardly any nitrates in the water. The water is hard but everything else is in the normal perameters. Do i just need to float something on the water that he could blow bubbles under or attach them to, is it just that simple? Or do some bettas just dont like to blow bubbles?

Nick


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Happy bettas blow bubbles. Happy bettas also dont blow bubbles  It depends on the bettas mood. You can try adding a floating plant or something for him to make a nest under. Mine have always blown bubbles (when they do blow them) on the tank corner. It doesn't mean he isn't happy, just not in the mood for blowing bubbles. Older bettas have less desire to spawn also so that could be a factor. If he is from a lfs he as ~14 months old already and past prime spawning age. Some bettas also don't blow nests until they are actually spawning.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

How warm is he? Warming them up to around 78-80 might help if hes not that warm already. I definitely get more bubbles in that range of temps.


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

From what im aware of the water conditions are pretty great for him, i have the water temp between 81-82 degrees. Hes a pig when it comes to eating, and is very active chases around my cory cats every so often. So i guess hes just not in the mood is all but is happy other than that from what i can tell.

Nick


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you have a filter running? I only see bubble nests in my unfiltered tanks. The current just doesn't allow them to form.


----------

